# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  انقاذ اردني من موت محقق .. شاهد الصور

## (dodo)

عمان – السوسنة - استطاع فريق طبي انقاذ حياة مواطن من اصابة قاتلة محققة تعرض لها في منزله مؤخرا .حيث سقط من أعلى شجرة تين في حديقة منزله , و اصطدم رأسه بعمود حديدي حاد من شبك حماية سور الحديقة والذي اخترق رأسه من الجانب محدثاً تهتك في جذر الأذن و نافذاً من أعلى الرأس.

وفي التفاصيل يقول الطبيب المعالج  الدكتور فايز عبيد عياصره استشاري جراحة الدماغ و الأعصاب و الذي أجرى له الجراحة الفورية اللازمة في مستشفى الإسراء مساء  2 ايلول الجاري  لـ " السوسنة " أن :" هذه من أغرب الإصابات التي واجهتها في مسيرتي الطبية خلال 30 عاماً و أن هذه الإصابة بطريقة حدوثها تعتبر قاتلة، لكن الله سلم، حيث لم تصل إلى الدماغ بالرغم من أنها أدت إلى كسر في عظم الجمجمة ". 

و كان رجال الدفاع المدني حفاظاً على حياته قد قاموا بقص جزء من شبك الحماية المعدني بطول نصف متر و ذلك لحماية المصاب من الأثر الحراري للمقص (الصاروخ) .

وختم الدكتور العياصره قوله بـ "  الحمد لله تعافى المريض  بدون أي مضاعفات.وغادر المستشفى بصحة جيدة "

----------


## الوسادة

*

اللهم عافينا و ابعد البلا عنا 

يا حرااااااام و الله الله يعينه الله يعينه الله يعينه 

و الله هالدكتور جبار 

خبر غريب يا دودو*

----------


## (dodo)

عنجد هاي معجزة يلي انقذته 
شكرا  لمشاركتك منورة   :Eh S:  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*دودو الله يسامحك

ربي يشفيه والمسلمين جميعآ ،*

----------


## (dodo)

صديقة هههههههه انا حبيت اورجيكم ياه لاني بس شفته حكيت لازم اورجيكم ياه 
بس عنجد الله يشفيه 
منورة  صديقة  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## &روان&

لا اله الا الله فعلا  الله ستر


...................

----------


## &روان&

عنجد الله ستر

----------

